

The Story of Cisco's (Sort Of) Beloved Hold Music - tptacek
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/the-strange-story-of-ciscos-sort-of-beloved-hold-music/283262/

======
lode
The origin of this article is this week's This American Life episode
([http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/516/s...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/516/stuck-in-the-middle)) - they have the full stereo version
on their website at the moment:
[http://podcast.thisamericanlife.org/special/opus_number_one....](http://podcast.thisamericanlife.org/special/opus_number_one.mp3)

------
tptacek
There's a Youtube video in the middle of this that will let you listen to the
music they're talking about. I hear it and feel compelled to start Skynet, so
I can hasten the development of the machines that will send other machines
back through time to keep that 16 year old from ever having composed that
track.

~~~
cpach
Don't! It's fantastic :D

